# Where is everyone from?



## dosandojang (Nov 24, 2004)

Lineage? Instructor (s)? Age? Rank?


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 24, 2004)

i'm 20, green belt, quit judo due to time restrictions, didn't go back because of the physical damage i took. whacha mean with lineage?


----------



## spatulahunter (Nov 25, 2004)

Im 21. Im a brown belt in Daito ryu jujutsu our school is the bokuyokan we came from the kodokai which descended from the takedas.
I just got my shodan (1st degree black belt for anyone that may not know) in Hakko Ryu jujutsu. Hakko ryu is a fairly new art and there are no lineages except the one through soke okuyama.
I am in chum kiu in wing chun kung fu. Chum kiu is the 2nd form. Our lineage is through Ip Ching who is the 2nd son of Ip Man (the most famous wing chun practioner of all time).


----------



## Shodan (Nov 25, 2004)

Lineage: Parker/Planas line (American Kenpo)

  Instructor: Mr. Scott Halsey

  Age: 31

  Rank: Shodan- 1st degree black belt.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 25, 2004)

Im 27, white belt in Ju Jitsu, our club does not really have much of a belt system to speak of, we have 4 belts in total. Been training for a couple of months.

Also train in MMA, and if all goes well, will be a green belt in 2 weeks...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 25, 2004)

29 female 30 in April .

rank and lineage vary over 15 yrs 



I _can_ give you one of my last nthn shaolin shifu lineages being from shi De Yang , student of Shi suxi , younger gongfu brother of deqian under same .

dim mak lineage - 1st teacher from Master Poe system

western boxing I don't think even have lineages :idunno:  and tkd, sthn shaolin , aikido, wingchun , xingyi, taiji , qigong, bagua zhang,  ( is golden bell a skill or an incorperated  branch ???  think about it ???  )   and whatever else I'm forgetting to mention from all over the place.  

pcpt from western government ( police and army ) compulsory systems
chin na from eastern police compulsory systems
ninjutsu from bujinkan system 

Constitution - hardship  
femininity - gene pool ( ..and dancing ) 

cheers

BL


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks!  Lineage, I mean where do you roots go back to? How do you trace back to Dr. Kano?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm not quite sure if you are looking for JJ practitioners or if this is a general question but for what it's worth.

Age: 30

Rank: 2nd Black Kenpo
        2nd Black TKD 

Lineage: Thusfar in my career of Kenpo I've been through the Plans/Wedlake lineage. Seeking more knowledge thought  :asian: 

My TKD roots went from my instructor to Master Montgomery. It's been quite a few years but I have not heard from/since Mr. Montgomery in many many years.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks. Any Judo and or Jiu Jitsu people here?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes...Ju Jitsu



			
				dosandojang said:
			
		

> Thanks. Any Judo and or Jiu Jitsu people here?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 26, 2004)

I am from Illinois have been training for well over 15 years.
Bob


----------



## tmonis (Nov 26, 2004)

Age: 40    Martial Artist 32 years = TKD / Hakkoryu Ju Jitsu / Kenpo

City: Columbia, SC

Style: Renigar Kenpo / Jujitsu = Offshoot of Shaolin Kempo / Karazenpo / Hakkoryu Ju Jitsu / FMA

Mitose
Chow
Emperado
Gascon
Peasre
Corrigan 
Simms
Cunningham

:asian:


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

My Judo and Jiu Jitsu lineage:

Korean Judo/Yudo:
Chuck Norris 1974-84 (Yes, he is a Black Belt in Judo and BJJ
and at the time was 2nd Dan)
Seok Pil Jang 80-Present 7th Dan
John Chambers 9th Dan

American and Japanese Judo:
Sheldon Marr 92-Present 6th Dan, who's teachers are:
Wally Marr 7th Dan
Leo White 6th Dan
Willy Cahill 7th Dan


Gokor C. 8th Dan
Gene L. 9th Dan
Sonny Hughes 7th Dan
David Tice 6th Dan

 I have not done a family tree, but I will, and that way I can find each teacher's way back to Dr. Kano...


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 27, 2004)

I thought Chuck Norris was only a brown belt in BJJ under Carlos Machado.
http://www.bjj.org/a/people/machado-carlos.html


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

I have not studied with him since the 80's, but I have heard that he IS a Black Belt in BJJ NOW. Bill Wallace and Richard Norton too. Bjj.org

 has info on who has what in BJJ, but it is NOT always up to date.

(My friend Marc Laimon WAS a Black Belt under Joe M., J Sect, and NOW from Wander Braga. Go figure????)


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

http://bjj.org/a/people/norton-richard.html


 See? And Norris started WAY before Norton!


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

What I mean about Norris back in 74':

(Yes, he is a Black Belt in Judo and BJJ (NOW)

but at that time, was a (Judo) Brown Belt first, but later got his 1st and 2nd Dan in Judo)


----------



## Kumbajah (Nov 27, 2004)

"Chuck Norris 1974-84 (Yes, he is a Black Belt in Judo and BJJ
and at the time was 2nd Dan)"

So you meant 2 kyu? which is the rank he returned from Korea with.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, but he actually told us he was Il/Cho Gup in Yudo, which is the last Gup/Kyu Rank/Grade before Il/Cho Dan (Ik Kyu in Japanese, right before Sho Dan)


----------



## spatulahunter (Nov 28, 2004)

tmonis said:
			
		

> Age: 40    Martial Artist 32 years = TKD / Hakkoryu Ju Jitsu / Kenpo
> 
> City: Columbia, SC
> 
> ...




how long have you been doing hakkoryu? have you ever met Shihan Garner train. He teaches in clio michigan (by flint) he is one of the highest ranked hakkoryu people in the country so maybe you have met him


----------



## tmonis (Nov 28, 2004)

spatulahunter said:
			
		

> how long have you been doing hakkoryu? have you ever met Shihan Garner train. He teaches in clio michigan (by flint) he is one of the highest ranked hakkoryu people in the country so maybe you have met him


Greetings, I Studied Hakkoryu Ju Jitsu for about 6 years under Barbara and Darren Myers in Virginia when I was there. I barely made it to 3rd Dan then they divorced and Darren affiliate with Gm Kuniba before he died. His Hakkoryu school closed when Barbara left. Shortly after that I began my Kenpo study. I have been training for 32 years now and blend Hakkoryu, Kenpo and Filipino Martial Arts together in my school. They compliment each other very well.

I never met Shihan Garner. I did get a chance to train with Kuniba through Darren for awhile before he died. His son took over the organization I think.


----------



## still learning (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello, from Hawaii....Aloha


----------



## tmonis (Nov 28, 2004)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, from Hawaii....Aloha


Aloha Still Learning. How is the weather out there? Warm I bet! lol It is in the 30's here in South Carolina.

Mahalo and aloha

Todd:ultracool


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi

Have just started Juijitsu a couple of months ago to help me out with my MMA training.  Not to sure of the lineage.  The club I have just joined mainly do competition JJ.


----------



## tmonis (Nov 29, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Have just started Juijitsu a couple of months ago to help me out with my MMA training. Not to sure of the lineage. The club I have just joined mainly do competition JJ.


Hello Raisin,

JJ is an awesome form of the martial arts. Even though I do Kenpo now, I blend my JJ into my Kenpo. My students love it. What form of JJ are you studying?

Todd


----------



## The Prof (Dec 6, 2004)

I am 65 years old. Actively teaching, Started Ju Jitsu Training in 1957 while stationed at the US Naval Air Station in Jacksonville, FL.

Complete bio can be read on my web site. www.niseido.org

Prof.


----------



## Raewyn (Dec 7, 2004)

Hiya Todd
sorry took so long in replying...........  I do not know what form of JJ I have started, so I best be asking some more questions!!!  I'll let you know when I find out!!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 23, 2005)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> Lineage? Instructor (s)? Age? Rank?


 
Lineage?

Wado: Otsuka Hironori->Sasaki Takashi->C.A. Taman->Ben Haryo->me

Goju: Yamaguchi Gogen->Hauw Siauw Tjiap->Yuyu Suhaeri->Firdaus S.A->me

Hakko-ryu:Okuyama Ryuho->Irie Yasuhiro->Roy Hobbs->Ben Haryo->me

I am 27, 3rd Kyu in Wado and Goju, from Jakarta, Indonesia.


----------



## TimoS (Nov 24, 2005)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> Lineage? Instructor (s)? Age? Rank?



The style I try to practise every now and then is Tauramuso ryu. Jujutsu is one part of the system (the other being jojutsu and tojutsu). I am still unranked in it, because I think that the only ranks that really count in it are menkyo ranks (shoden, chuden and okuden menkyo). When sensei says that I need to take a test, I'll take it 

On karate side I've been doing Kokusai Shorinji ryu, a recent off-shoot of Shorinji ryu Renshinkan. There I am 1. kyu (testing for 1. dan in 2.5 weeks)

I'm studying both these under Yuji Matsuoi sensei right here in Helsinki, Finland.

The lineage for Tauramuso ryu looks like this: Motomu Ikubo sensei (the style head or toryo) -> Yuji Matsuoi sensei -> me


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2005)

Texas
45
Tae Kwon Do
Okinawa Karate
Linage in Okinawa, W.R.Stoker Sr. USMC Master Drill Instructor and Grand Master Yon Kin Kim

Tkd is Grand Master Gin Kim

Okinawa karate for 20+ years and 5th Dan
Tkd for over 20 years and 4th Dan

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> tojutsu



What's this?


----------



## TimoS (Nov 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> What's this?



Basically kenjutsu by another name  Don't ask me why it's called tojutsu :idunno:


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 24, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Basically kenjutsu by another name  Don't ask me why it's called tojutsu :idunno:


 
To = blade Jutsu = art

In of the Ryuhas that my teacher studied, it's called Toho, blade methods. 

It's common term.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

I guess I have seen to as blade before, but never tojutsu as an art. Thanks!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 26, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I guess I have seen to as blade before, but never tojutsu as an art. Thanks!


 
You're most welcome!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Oct 30, 2007)

I've been training in Jujutsu since the mid 70's.  Alex Marshall was my primary sensei but I've been fortunate to train with several excellent instructors, Toshi Takikawa, Gene LeBell, Tetsuro Nariyama and Skip Koepke, to name a few.

Jikishinkage Ryu Aikijujutsu, 3rd Dan under Toshiaki Takikawa

Seki Ryu Jujutsu, 5th Dan under Skip Koepke

Akayama Ryu Jujutsu, 8th Dan under Alex Marshall


----------



## KRJJ_admin (Oct 30, 2007)

dosandojang said:


> Lineage? Instructor (s)? Age? Rank?



Kyushu-Ryu JuJitsu

5th Dan, Master Frank Zinck - Halifax, Nova Scotia
2nd Dan, Sensei Josh Gluck - Kingsville, Ontario

28
Green Belt going for Blue whenever Sensei feels it is right 

http://www.krjj-kingsville.com

Have a great day


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Nov 25, 2007)

Dylan Z Thomas, 34 Woodbridge,Va
 2nd Dan Icho Yama Ryu Aiki Jujutsu at Quantico Dojo (North).
Student Daito Ryu AikiJujutsu-Kodo Kai at Quantico Dojo (North)-Current. Pekiti Tarsia and Silat under Prof. Dave Wink's FCMA group, Fredrick,Md.-Current.
CQC (McCann style) under Rod Taylor-3 months.
American Kenpo 6 months under John Morrison, Margate Fla.
TKD 86-88
Trained with my Step Dad, Muay Thai/Dirty tricks 84-86.

 Icho Yama Ryu was formed by Roy Goldberg, Migul Ibbara and Berni Leu in the early 80s, it's a composite of Miyama Ryu Combat Jujutsu, Daito Ryu Aiki Jujutsu and Aikdo.
 My Sesnei, Dave Lamond started Jujutsu and Judo under Antonio Perrara in 62 untill drafted by the US Army in 66, a few years later, after becoming a patrol man, he got back into Jujutsu when he started to train with Goldberg and Ibarra, who were doing Miyama Tyu and Daito Ryu.

 Sensei has had his own Dojo in Va since the mid 80s.
2 Years ago he was declared as the head of his own Kai (Quantico Kai) of Icho Yama Ryu.

Prof Wink has studied with Leo Gage, among others and he and Eric Knauss started the full contact stick fighting group that would become the DogBrothers.

 I must also add the late Col. Jim Tirey (USA Ret), he was my Sempi in Quantico Dojo and also trained me in Western and Military knife fightinng as well as opening many doors into FMA/IMA and finding my own natural style with in these arts. He was an important part of the last 11 years of MA and life and I will carry what he taught with me, and pass it on forever.

 SHUGYO!


----------



## greg1075 (Nov 19, 2008)

33. Soon to be blue belt in Hakko Ryu JJ after a little over two years of training. Did some Judo for a while when I was 7/8 (yellow belt, my parents moved and I never looked for a new dojo). I have done some kickboxing as well in recent years as well. I am looking to cross train in another disciplin and am debating between Judo, BJJ, MMA and empty hand Kali.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 20, 2008)

I am 32 and started training in Ju Jutsu in 2005. Still a blue belt but my focus is not really on grading. I also train in other arts so my focus on different aspects tends to vary a bit, but the moment I try to get in at least two JJ lessons a week. In the summer I tend to focus more exclusively on JJ.

My main instructor is Torbjørn Arntsen who teaches the Ju Jutsu Norway system. I am not quite sure about the lineage but it seems it has infuences from many styles of JJ as well as strikes from Karate.

Recently I have also started taking lessons with Ronny Sandberg in Nihon Goshin Ryu Ju Jutsu. The lineage seems to go pretty straight to Japan but I don`t really know the history of this style yet.

http://nifs.multiply.com/photos/album/20#11
This picture shows Ronny Sandberg on the left and Torbjørn Arntzen on the right. In the middle is Kyoshi Allain Asilly whom we try to invite to visit us as often as possible.


----------



## frank raud (Nov 20, 2008)

Cirdan said:


> I am 32 and started training in Ju Jutsu in 2005. Still a blue belt but my focus is not really on grading. I also train in other arts so my focus on different aspects tends to vary a bit, but the moment I try to get in at least two JJ lessons a week. In the summer I tend to focus more exclusively on JJ.
> 
> My main instructor is Torbjørn Arntsen who teaches the Ju Jutsu Norway system. I am not quite sure about the lineage but it seems it has infuences from many styles of JJ as well as strikes from Karate.
> 
> ...


 

I've trained many times with Kyoshi Sailly and more than a few with "The Hammer", as Sensei Arnsten is referred to here in Canada. Good folks.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 21, 2008)

frank raud said:


> I've trained many times with Kyoshi Sailly and more than a few with "The Hammer", as Sensei Arnsten is referred to here in Canada. Good folks.


 
Yes, they are not only extremely dedicated to the arts but also very nice friendly people. I did not know that Torbjørn is known as "The Hammer" , but having the frequent honor of being picked for uke I can say it is one nickname he deserves :lol2:

Perhaps you also know Rune Henrichsen, Karl-Fredrik Skjørshammer and Kim Taraldsen?


----------

